# 2010 FISHING COMP - NEW FORMAT - PLEASE READ



## ArWeTherYet (Mar 25, 2007)

What a effort sorting out that Ant. :shock: Not sure if I understand it but will go with it just the same.

One thing, you split up the species with Bream and a few others, why not Whiting and Flathead? In QLD we dont have King George Whiting and anything over 40 cm would be consider a monster, let alone 45cm. Perhaps you could have a separate points for KGW and have a lower size for the rest. The same goes for Dusky Flathead. Perhaps you could have a smaller size for the rest. Also would it be hard to give more points to wild caught fresh water fish over impound caught fish?


----------



## BIGKEV (Aug 18, 2007)

Arrrrgghhh! my head hurts! :?

Just noticed that whiting in Queensland are noted as having a much smaller benchmark (26cm vs 38cm) than in the southern states? Summer/yellowfin whiting in QLD have a min legal size of 23 x 40% = 32. AKFF benchmark list notes QLD as 26cm, si this correct?

Does the fish need to meet the benchmark size before it is eligible for entry or is are the points calculated on the size of the fish regardless.

Do you still receive points for entering a fish plus your score for the fish or is it just the points that the fish scores? For example a 35cm whiting in NSW would score (35 x 38) / 100 = 13.3 but a TOW entry automatically receives 40 points.

Just trying to get my head around things. Looking forward to trying to catch fish in 2010.

Kev


----------



## ArWeTherYet (Mar 25, 2007)

Oh I didnt read the other pdf, now its really confusing :? .......looks like an accountant worked out the figures :roll: ;-) :lol:


----------



## worleybird (Aug 31, 2008)

> Impoundment fish did cross my mind but after looking at 2 years worth of catch data, they really don't make a huge difference in the end. Average bass size in NSW was actually bigger than QLD, where QLD has the bulk of the impoundments, so go figure.


That's just cause adrian and the like fish here!!! ;-) Maybe it's still harder to get a bigger wild fish than an impoundment fish, just the NSW fisherman are better at it even though we are disadvantaged!!! ;-) ;-) ;-)  (in case you didn't notice I threw in 3 winks and a smile to ensure you know the tone behind that comment. Don't wanna get too nasty at the start of the comp!!!  ;-) ) Maybe if we 'throw' the 2010 series! All NSW fisherhumans enter tiny fish into this years comp, then when the boffins average it all out next year we'll have it made!!!  ;-)

Ant, it sounds more confusing for you than for us!!! It'll be interesting to see how it goes!! Looking forward to it.

If people are up with all the bench marks you could get onto some mondo points at times!!
Snapper :NSW-60cm, SA, 50cm Isn't arno bay, SA, the home of massive snapper? During the season you could get some great points there!!!

looks like the games on Jan 1!!!!

I reckon we should have a state of origin tally as well!! All the points from each state added up and divided by the number of fishers entered for that state. ie. average points per fisher for each state!! It might discourage people entering smaller fish though (if they're that loyal to their state! :? )

Hope everyone has a great christmas and a fishful new year.

Stephen


----------



## justcrusin (Oct 1, 2006)

Personally i think this will make the comp a lot better, for people like me who fish the esturary's we had to not get a good catch but an amazing catch to get in top points but now with the points score its entirely achievable. That 35cm bream or 55cm flatty that are both good fish but nothing that really that amazing will have us up there in the points.

I reckon this is great for getting more people on the water an entering fish in the comp.

Big thanks to leftyant he has put a huge amount of work into this, well done mate.

Cheers Dave


----------



## Tor (Mar 10, 2008)

Great format, will make it competitive. my question is why the 2 week window per month? why can't the comp run all month? 

Obviously I have a reason, I am planning to get out at the end of the month in Jan and Feb as this will be my first year I'd like a reasonable start... 

Tor


----------



## Nativeman (Sep 6, 2005)

Tor said:


> Great format, will make it competitive. my question is why the 2 week window per month? why can't the comp run all month?


Exactly what I would have said, the only reason I can see why not, but there are probably more reasons, the sheer volume of entries would make Lefti's job enormous I suppose..

Cheers


----------



## heronfish (Dec 8, 2009)

what about spearfishing from a yak?


----------



## joejoe (Sep 28, 2008)

For a comp that is meant to be a bit of fun, and a reason to get on the water, it shore has made a lot of work for liftieant.Good luck with this one.joe :? :? :?


----------



## Biffo (Nov 30, 2009)

Do you really need 50 posts and three months as a member as i am super keen to be involved. If so i am goind to die looking at three months of photos and tows. I understand why this is done (cheating, trustworthiness etc) just find it a bit radical as i need more reasons to tell the wife why i need to go fishing :twisted:


----------



## sbd (Aug 18, 2006)

Top job Ant, I'm looking forward to coming second ;-) .

Glad you're scoring though.


----------



## sbd (Aug 18, 2006)

A minor clarification please Ant, we can still enter only a single fish per month?

I notice that the AKFF benchmark for Qld Snapper is 51cm & for NSW snapper is 63cm. Has the dastardly AWTY slipped you a bung :shock: ? Poly, you've done some snapper fishin' in NSW, you tell him ;-) .


----------



## topgunpete (Jul 19, 2009)

what more can I say, this year I am in.



worleybird said:


> I reckon we should have a state of origin tally as well!!


Couldn't agree more - bring it on !!!


----------



## ArWeTherYet (Mar 25, 2007)

# An angler can only enter the same species up to 3 times in the competition year

When was this rule introduced?
I tried finding it in the original post but cant......could be I'm too stupid to find it :?
I think its a bit off having a major rule change like that after the comp has already started. :twisted:

I target one specific species 80% of the time and dont get much in the way of by catch. I'm not going to waste my time trying to catch some thing else just because of the comp, not that instead in it. I know some here like the challenge of chasing different species and I dont mind giving other fish a go if there around, but Snapper are great fun to catch and are a great table fish. Others here target specific species like Bream, flathead, Redfin, Bass. etc.

I think the rule change will limit competitors even more, but good luck with it. I'll try and stick with it till it becomes too much of a drag.


----------



## geocacher (Dec 30, 2008)

There's nothing in the rules says it has to be caught from a 'yak....


----------



## tarpon120 (Sep 10, 2009)

When Is this Comp


----------



## solatree (May 30, 2008)

Through- out the year - generally over 9 days between the 1st Saturday and second sunday of each month - keep an eye on the "Online fishing comp" threads.


----------



## tarpon120 (Sep 10, 2009)

Thanks mate 
Also how do you apply to go in the comp


----------



## tarpon120 (Sep 10, 2009)

Ok thats help lots
Will keep a eye out


----------

